# Downsides of having a Masonic License Plate?



## Blake Bowden (Aug 27, 2015)

A couple of years ago I purchased a new car and subsequently ordered freshly-minted Masonic plates in my jurisdiction. Since that time, I've had people bang the hell out of it - presumably with their doors in addition to being keyed twice. I'm pretty careful how and where I park so I'm wondering if having S&C plates had anything to do with it. There are some crazy conspiracy theorists out there, so what do you think? My new car just came in so I'm hesitant to transfer my plates to it...humm..


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't speak for where you live, but I'd honestly think it's a pretty big leap to think those things were done because of your plate. I may be completely wrong, but I've never met someone so against Masonry that they'd damage property.


----------



## brotherhiram (Aug 27, 2015)

I have often wondered about S&C plates myself. My lodge is in Liberia where we (masons) are still regarded as sorcerers therefore those plates would mean asking for trouble but in the U.S. where u assume your lodge hails from I do not see why people should damage property with all the awareness. Nonetheless my dear brother, I would apply caution with the new wheels.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 27, 2015)

I dont have the plates (my lodge offered me them free) because i meet a lot if customers and they are all different and judgmental.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## BroBook (Aug 27, 2015)

If they are damaging yours they are damaging theirs also, I just put a lil sticker on my oranges so far, so go.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 28, 2015)

I ended up letting mine go.

After transferring them to a newer car, the expiration dates did not get corrected to the new car's registration... So, the plates expired in January though the decal didn't expire until March. We went to the tax office to pay the renewal fee, and the office handed me new standard tags at the regular fee and told me that my Masonic plates had expired and I would have to re-apply. They could not guarantee that I could get the same customization of the plates, so I simply kept the ones that they gave me. I never received a separate expiration notice from My Plates stating that the tags had expired...

I'm not sure if it was an issue at the State level or at the dealership that processed the transfer. Either way, here we are.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 28, 2015)

I personally never have gotten them because they are an extra $35 (I think) with part of the money going to the Widows and Orphans fund. You will notice I said part of the money; it's actually less than half. The bulk of it simply goes to the state.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2015)

My experience with Masonic plates in 4 states since 2000 has been uniformly positive.  Sorry to hear your experience is otherwise.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 28, 2015)

Never had a problem with someone vandalizing MY truck.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2015)

Haha!


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 31, 2015)

Never had any real problems. Once, I parked my car at a hotel in Atlanta. Some one put one of the "Jack Chick" comic books on my windshield.


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 1, 2015)

Blake

I've never put S&C license plates, but I've always had either a decal or a nice emblem... never had an issue. Maybe it's because it's next to my NRA Benefactor decal?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Your not really cooking with gas unless you have a propane feed and a spark plug hooked up to your facsimile machine gun.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 2, 2015)

Minnesota doesn't have Masonic plates, but I've had a S&C in the back window of my car(s) for a long time, never had any problem.  I haven't encountered anti-masonic people in general.


----------



## Illuminatio (Sep 3, 2015)

I've had mine since last December and so far nothing negative to speak of as a result. On a number of occasions I have considered switching to either something else or to standard plates though. My mood varies daily I think... sometimes I'm quite proud to have them, and other times I'd prefer to keep Masonry to myself as a personal thing. Not that I'm any less proud to be one on those days, but I just sometimes get tired of all of the "oversharing" that happens all around us and I feel like I'm just doing the same thing myself with those. Also, while I consider myself a generally courteous driver, I can drive a bit over the limit at times and I worry if that not setting the good example those plates demand. Anyway, those are all my own hesitations, but currently still have them on with no problems.


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 3, 2015)

@ShawnC 

Good point on been a courteous driver and been conscious about your driving.... Regardless of whether you have masonic plates/symbols or not, I think that's how people in general should drive. In a place like Houston, where I live, the majority of the drivers on the freeway are going above the speed limit -unless it's rush hour and you're stuck in traffic- but I think there is a clear line between aggressive driving (tailgaiting, cutting people off, flipping fingers, etc.) and been a normal driver. Personally, I don't think you're representing the fraternity badly if you are slightly faster than the speed limit or run a yellow light ;-)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 4, 2015)

HumbleTXMason said:


> Blake
> 
> I've never put S&C license plates, but I've always had either a decal or a nice emblem... never had an issue. Maybe it's because it's next to my NRA Benefactor decal?


Lol, could be the case. I have a Masonic decal right above my NRA Endowment Member decal. Have had no problems.


----------

